# Mercedes A45 AMg



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

So here are a few of my A45... Dirty to clean.


















































































Enjoy.

Quick clean, rinsed, foamed, dried. Products Dodo Gloss Enhancing Shampoo, dragons breath for the wheels, and a top up of SNH Acrylic spritz.

Car was polished and sealed by me now so long ago with Swissvax Shield.

Steve


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely car, proper little monsters


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice car Steve and looking good. You did Well finding some time with this weather just now. Not many before shots but looks a good turnaround :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Not usually a fan of the A class but the 45 looks great.
Nice job on it.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sure I can find some more before shots, although I keep it clean all the time, those semi before shots were after two weeks of no washing. 

It's the wife's evoque to do properly today, that might give me a chance for some before and after shots. 

A45 is an interesting car to drive, it's sooooo grippy with the 4 matic that I get sub 20mpg but...... On a run 150miles if I drive like Miss Daisy I get 46mpg.

Steve


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

There you go, some more before.

Steve


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning car fella, nice clean up. I read in the press that the boss of AMG has hinted at a 400 BHP A45 AMG version soon. watch this space.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes, rumour is they boost the power to 375bhp solely to beat the Audi s3.....however, with the downpipe, intake, turbo heatshield from Wiestec with the Rebellion upgrade I already have give 450bhp an 0-60 of 3.5 secs. 

Also, and finally Acid at MSL has cracked the ECU and has various YouTube vids showing the car hitting 200mph, with just the above upgrades and new Ecu. 

Roll on summer

Steve


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great looking motor, cracking spec


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Sanke said:


> Yes, rumour is they boost the power to 375bhp solely to beat the Audi s3.....however, with the downpipe, intake, turbo heatshield from Wiestec with the Rebellion upgrade I already have give 450bhp an 0-60 of 3.5 secs.
> 
> Also, and finally Acid at MSL has cracked the ECU and has various YouTube vids showing the car hitting 200mph, with just the above upgrades and new Ecu.
> 
> ...


LOL, Jesus! Properly quick thing when fettled with then!

Cracking looking thing, These "Hyper" Hatches are going to get a bit mental in the next couple of years, Supercar performance in a small hatch is crazy


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice car mate.


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

It's bordering shear stupidly that we can get so much power from a 2litre engine with minimum Mods. 

Can't wait till the hybrid electric turbos are introduced. 

Postman just arrived with Menzerna SF4500.

Steve


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice going :thumb: Amazing car


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow nice looking car and great job on the clean up


----------



## steveo1986 (Apr 8, 2013)

Stunning car and a great job!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Proper little monsters, I was at a 1/4 mile event with a friend, his A45 was quicker than a non-standard Nissan GTR to 60'!

Love the aero kit as well, they just look so plain without it!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Great car and what a version to buy


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Cracking little cars these!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Love these pocket rockets!!!


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

These things are truly outstanding.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Really nice car, spot on


----------



## afoggo (May 5, 2014)

Really nice car, had one fly by me on the motorway popping banging on lift off. Sounded nuts!


----------



## afctom (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful motor mate


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

It's a great car to drive, traction and grip is staggering in all weather. Problem is you get use to it far to easy and it's built more for point to point power and going round corners.... So eventually it runs out of power. 

The pops and bangs are great, at 4k revs it'll pop and bang on up and down shifting, after a while you learn how to do it on demand. 

The best thing, race start, it's a bit of pain to engage but I've never felt anything grip at 4.5k revs standing start. 

Steve


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I would love to try one of these out. I've driven an m135i and was impressed, can imagine how good these must be as a daily driver. 
Love the White too, the colour to have one in. I've only seen one in person in swansea City center, it sounded nuts!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice, I love the A45 AMG. Not usually a fan of silver cars but that actually suits it! 

Sutty.


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice motor there fella.


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

Sanke said:


>


I love that last photo. Awesome looking car. I would certainly consider one of these in the future when my M135i deal runs out.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome car. Would love one of these.


----------

